# 45 lbs at 1 year!



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

And so fit & trim !


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

Look at those satellites! Very good looking.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

That curly tail!


----------

